

Genius SQL injection?  - Arshdeep
http://i.imgur.com/haspR.jpg

======
ubertaco
Please PLEASE someone tell me this is real. I would like to have that ray of
humor in my day.

------
ithkuil
Did that work?

What does "zwolnij" mean? "Release" ?

------
kmil
He must be polish hacker.

